
We managed to build a Google SERP Scraper that works - leitnerc
https://zenserp.com
======
leitnerc
Scraping Google SERPs can be astonishingly and difficult. We managed to build
a reliable Google SERP API only using proxy servers and CAPTCHA solvers.

